

Emails are the new landing pages - zinssmeister
https://medium.com/on-startups/848b91075157

======
InternalRun
HN is being drowned in content by medium and none of this content is any good.

~~~
zinssmeister
haha, ouch! I'll try to write something better for you next time.

~~~
InternalRun
It sounded like one big add for userfox. Not as bad as the other stuff that is
HN is being suffocated with though.

~~~
zinssmeister
actually only included that last bit about userfox to give some background on
why I deal with emails and such. Thanks for the feedback though!

------
programminggeek
Emails are the "new" hotness, like landing pages were a few years ago, and SEO
and PPC were a bit before that. Everything has a hype cycle, even though none
of this is particularly new.

~~~
zinssmeister
I think you are right, everything has a hype cycle but the outcome is usually
a wastly improved way of doing things. I think email needs that

